# Ez Lube Axles, How Much Grease?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 2013 250RS with EZ lube axles. The first time I added grease, it took (3) 3oz tubes to get new grease coming out of the front of all (4) hubs. If I am adding for yearly maintenance, how much grease should it take? I am assuming that when the axles came from the factory they where not filled with grease.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

That's about what mine took the 1st time I greased them. Hard to believe, isn't it? The bearings might have been greased at the factory. But only the bearings were greased, and none of the lines both to and from the bearing have any grease in them from the factory.. You won't have to add as much from now on...


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Like Stumpy said. It takes a lot more grease pumping through the zerk fitting versus hand packing. I've done it both ways, and there is quite a lot of space to fill between the inner and outer bearings. When you pack bearings by hand that space is left open.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I personally will never use that grease zerk on the end. Check out my previous post. I always do it by hand. That way I know it's right. You never know where all that grease is going working blind.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53538&hl=lub


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It takes quite a bit as shown in Dexter's video. http://www.dexteraxle.com/resources/videos/e-z-lube-system

If it works as shown in the video then this is quite a good feature. I am fond of hand packing but as I get older and creakier then maybe I'll use the EZ lube fittings.

EDIT: It does seem to be somewhat controversial if you put in all that grease. Check the comments section of this Youtube how to: 




Thread lightly around all the RVers you know. Some are very secure in their way and the only one responsible for you do it your way is you. Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I have them in my boat trailer (no brakes) used in salt water, and I pump until I can see clean grease. I have them on the travel trailer, but just repack them by hand every year (we travel about 7-8000 miles a year) because I am afraid of blowing the rear seals and contaminating the brakes.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Bill & Kate said:


> I have them in my boat trailer (no brakes) used in salt water, and I pump until I can see clean grease. I have them on the travel trailer, but just repack them by hand every year (we travel about 7-8000 miles a year) because I am afraid of blowing the rear seals and contaminating the brakes.


IMHO you're doing it right. My people don't understand the difference between a boat trailer axle lub and a travel trailer. Boat trailer axles are submerged in water and pumping grease through purges out any water that got in. There are no brakes to worry about and you can see what's coming out the ends. Also many boats have "Bearing buddies" which are not the same thing as E-Z lub hubs.


----------

